
Ask HN: What's going on with Hover? - reuven
My clients and I have been experiencing problems with DNS over the last 12 hours.  Hover seems to have an outage of some sort which includes domains registered with them and even the hover.come home page.<p>Any insights into what&#x27;s going on?  I&#x27;ve used Hover for years, and this is the first time I&#x27;ve had even a hiccup of trouble -- but it&#x27;s definitely causing some issues.
======
nstart
[http://hoverstatus.com/](http://hoverstatus.com/) DNS and other parts of
their service are down. First time I've ever experienced this with them. Been
using their services for years now. Waiting for them to get it repaired and do
post mortem

~~~
reuven
Yeah, I saw that at [http://hoverstatus.com/](http://hoverstatus.com/) (and
somehow edited it out of my original post). But it seems weird and disturbing
that a DNS registrar has DNS problems...

------
shutton
This isn't the first time I've been impacted by an outage of theirs.

Can anyone recommend an alternative?

~~~
nstart
Stick with hover for domain registration. I do love their service around that.
Just move your DNS out to any number of providers. In my case, I moved off to
Route 53 today. I forgot that Digital Ocean also provides DNS facilities and
could have moved to that as well.

You can move to Google as well if you'd like (nothing needs to be hosted with
any of these providers btw. Just in case that's helpful)

